# change the bridge impedance of an amp?



## joselmartinez (Apr 5, 2009)

hello guy's I wonder if it's possible to change the bridge impedance of a 2 channel amp? I have a US ACOUSTICS 2300 and my sub is dual 1, so you can't use it in bridge cause it's 4ohms minimum bridge. If there's any chance to make them work, i'll be more than happy to try it.

thanks in advance.


----------

